# How to open this case ? (Packard Bell Imedia X8532)



## justpassingby

Hi guys !

I feel so dumb  can't figure out how you open this case. Check the attached pic. The left slider is opened but I can't seem to move the right one to the left due to the case coming in the way.

Thx in advance :wave:


----------



## WereBo

Is it possible to insert a thin blade under the plastic slider, to prise it away from the metal plate slightly? The idea being to let it slide over the case







.


----------



## justpassingby

Thanks for replying WereBo. I tried that but I was afraid that the slider would break if I insisted too much. I'm not home right now but I'll give it another try. So much for Packard Bell's case design...


----------



## WereBo

Are you sure that the slide moves to the left? It might need to go to the right :wink:


----------



## justpassingby

You can't see it very well because of the flash but there's a slit and 2 little holes left of the right slider, the slider is supposed to move in that slit, cover the first hole and we should see some metal part in the second hole, like for the left slider. So I'm pretty sure I need to move it to the left. But yeah, I had tried to the right too just in case :wink:

What sort of tool could I use to cut the case a little to make room for the slider ? I have no professional equipement, maybe some kind of pliers... ?


----------



## WereBo

It would be very tricky to remove some of the casing without distorting the grey metalwork underneath, and that would likely permanently jam the slider. 

The only safe way to remove some or all of the metal 'flange' that I can think of, would be to use a rotary metal-cutting wheel on something like a 'Dremel' miniature drill - very small and precise. I'd also recommend a powerful vacuum cleaner pointed at the area while cutting, to reduce any metal dust finding it's way into the case.


----------



## mzbarbiebabe

Unsure if this is the one you are looking for or not

http://support.packardbell.com/uk/i..._chassis_honeymoon&pi=platform_amadeus_imedia

If not choice another one here
http://search.packardbell.com/uk/?q=Packard Bell Imedia X8532&m=any&ps=10&c=0101

Then on the tabs click how to configure then go down to maintenance which will tell you how to open the case.


----------

